# Bolt to Bolt Transfer & HDMI Handshake



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Is there a secret to doing a transfer from one Bolt to another? It seems every time I try using TiVo Online it appears like it's going to transfer but nothing happens.

Also, in a unrelated issue, what is the best setting for video on the Bolt? It seems there are a lot of HDMI handshake issues when using the default of "Auto" because my LG TV often indicates "No Signal" when starting trying to watch content on the TiVo. It happens often in a second room on the Bolt as well. The TV in the second room is a Vizio but both rooms have the same brand AVR (Denon) so maybe it's the Denon?


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm about to throw my hands up and give up on Tivo over this. I got my Dad a Bolt, and a brand new 65" TCL. The Tivo is constantly having "No Signal" or HDMI Handshake issues (where the screen goes grey or shows a color pattern). After whatever last update they did we can't get a signal (and it works fine on another TV). The Apple TV has no issues, ever, and if you look at this forum there are constant issues with the Tivo. How can they not figure out how to do a handshake properly??

I think I'm finally just going to put him on a Cable Company DVR and be done with it.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Have you set your TiVo output resolution to 1080i or P or even 720P and seen what happens?

-KP


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

kpeters59 said:


> Have you set your TiVo output resolution to 1080i or P or even 720P and seen what happens?
> -KP


No, I haven't tried. Will that affect 4k HDR content on the apps such as Vudu/Netflix or will it still output the correct resolution of the movie or show?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

It's a test.

Find out what works and go from there.

-KP


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

kpeters59 said:


> It's a test.
> 
> Find out what works and go from there.
> 
> -KP


I ended up selecting all of them from 720p up because then it will provide the output resolution correctly instead of up-scaling everything to 4k.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

How do you set the resolution when you get no signal?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I hope that works for you.

-KP


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

dig_duggler said:


> How do you set the resolution when you get no signal?


There's a button on the back?

Or, temporarily use a different TV?

-KP


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I have been continuing to get the "No Signal" on my TV when using the Bolt even after changing the display resolution to include all of the resolutions. I called TiVo and they were unable to help after trying several troubleshooting steps. I changed the HDMI cable and it worked for a day and also TiVo had me try a different TV and with that I was able to change it back to 4k/60 Auto. I'm left with a few possible solutions that may help? Which one might work the best?

1. It seems to be an issue with the HDMI handshake and might also be a problem because the TiVo stays ON all the time. Would changing the Power Savings from OFF to LOW, MEDIUM or HIGH make a difference? If I turned Power Savings to ON, would I be able to access this box from another TiVo? I'm thinking that going into Standby may solve the HDMI handshake problem but also then prevent me from accessing from a different TiVo?

2. I also tried connecting the TiVo directly to TV instead of the Denon AVR. When doing this there is a problem since the TiVo stays ON, that the audio continues playing when trying to watch the built-in internal apps of the TV because I'm using the AVR "TV Audio" input on the AVR.

3. If I continue to use the TV video connection, can I use Optical audio instead on the TiVo to AVR?

4. Lastly, keep using the TiVo to AVR HDMI cable but use an HDMI splitter between the TiVo and AVR, which may be better with negotiating the HDMI handshake issue?

As you can tell, I'm at a loss as to which possible solution is best?


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

lujan said:


> I have been continuing to get the "No Signal" on my TV when using the Bolt even after changing the display resolution to include all of the resolutions. I called TiVo and they were unable to help after trying several troubleshooting steps. I changed the HDMI cable and it worked for a day and also TiVo had me try a different TV and with that I was able to change it back to 4k/60 Auto. I'm left with a few possible solutions that may help? Which one might work the best?
> 
> 1. It seems to be an issue with the HDMI handshake and might also be a problem because the TiVo stays ON all the time. Would changing the Power Savings from OFF to LOW, MEDIUM or HIGH make a difference? If I turned Power Savings to ON, would I be able to access this box from another TiVo? I'm thinking that going into Standby may solve the HDMI handshake problem but also then prevent me from accessing from a different TiVo?
> 
> ...


HDCP handshaking can run into trouble with AVRs, it's a bit buggy.

Connect your AV devices to the TV and use the TV's optical output to connect to the AVR (from which I assume there is a soundbar or surround sound system connected). That should resolve points 1 and 2.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Will do, I had thought of doing TiVo to AVR via optical but not TV to AVR via optical. I will try your suggestion first. Will the TV automatically use the optical connection for the TiVo and HDMI for audio on all the other devices? Do I need to change any setting on the TiVo after making these connections?


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

lujan said:


> Will do, I had thought of doing TiVo to AVR via optical but not TV to AVR via optical. I will try your suggestion first. Will the TV automatically use the optical connection for the TiVo and HDMI for audio on all the other devices? Do I need to change any setting on the TiVo after making these connections?


The TV will route all audio out to the AVR via optical - basically, instead of the AVR being the switching device, the TV will be the switching device. Audio will go from Device =HDMI=> TV =Optical=> AVR.

You shouldn't need to adjust any tivo settings.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Yes, but I have other devices (Chromecast, Fire TV, Xbox) attached to various HDMI inputs on the TV and I want only the TiVo to use optical. All other devices should use HDMI for audio so it appears this solution may not work in my case? I may have to go back to using optical from TiVo to AVR then?


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

lujan said:


> Yes, but I have other devices (Chromecast, Fire TV, Xbox) attached to various HDMI inputs on the TV and I want only the TiVo to use optical. All other devices should use HDMI for audio so it appears this solution may not work in my case? I may have to go back to using optical from TiVo to AVR then?


I fail to see the problem here. By using optical from the TV to the AVR, all audio will be routed over the optical wire to the AVR through the TV.

The audio will get to the TV via HDMI, and be sent onwards to the AVR via optical.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Yes, but what about the other devices connected to the TV inputs? How is audio sent by them? I want HDMI audio via ARC or eARC for those other devices.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

lhvetinari said:


> I fail to see the problem here.


The audio quality of the Optical cable is not (even close to) as good as the HDMI cable.

The proper method to connect is the TiVo to the AVR, then AVR to the TV.

HDMI Handshake issues can usually be solved by altering the order and timing of the Power On sequence.

-KP


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

There have been many posts in the past of people using HDMI splitters to solve handshaking issues.
TiVo to splitter
Splitter to AVR
AVR to TV


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

LarryAtHome said:


> There have been many posts in the past of people using HDMI splitters to solve handshaking issues.
> TiVo to splitter
> Splitter to AVR
> AVR to TV


Yes, that's the last thing I tried but not getting any audio for some reason? I've contacted the manufacturer to see what might be the issue:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079HN327D/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jacktechie (Feb 6, 2013)

I had problems with transfers when 1 of 2 Bolts was on wifi. Don't remember when both on ethernet. What fixed it was to have Comcast router be master and the 2 Bolts be MOCA clients. They have always worked since.

Our Samsung 50" KU630 doesn't recognize the Bolt a few times a year. Reset the TV - for the Samsung, it is long press Power on Samsung remote until screen comes back up.


----------

